Ask HN: What monitor do you use at your workstation? - tarikozket
======
greenpineware
I use 3 x Dell P2715Q (27" 4k @ 60Hz). It's a pretty sweet setup for me.

[https://www.dell.com/en-ca/shop/dell-27-ultra-
hd-4k-monitor-...](https://www.dell.com/en-ca/shop/dell-27-ultra-
hd-4k-monitor-p2715q/apd/210-adof/monitors-monitor-accessories)

